# Sinamics S120 - Telegramm 111 - Stetige Werteübernahme im MDI-Modus



## Draco Malfoy (7 November 2013)

Hallo Forum!

Ich möchte hier das bestimmt schon leidige Thema nach den Ungereimtheiten im Siemens FH1 Handbuch bezüglich der Verwendung von Telegramm 111 in Verbindung mit MDI / Stetige Werteübernahme nochmal aufgreifen.
Ich habe konkret folgendes Problem: Ich möchte, daß meine Betriebsparameter wie Zielposition, Beschleunigung, Acc Dcc Override & Co. am laufenden Bande übernommen werden, ohne daß es einer expliziten Freigabe des neuen Verfahrauftrages bedarf. Laut der Dokumentation ließe sich das mit der Funktion "kontinuierliche Übernahme" realisieren. Dafür müsste der Parameter p2649=1 gesetzt werden.

Allerdings, gibt es in der Doku auf der Seite 485 auch folgenden verblüffenden Hinweis:


> Die kontinuierliche Übernahme p2649 = 1 kann nur bei freier Telegrammprojektierung
> p0922 = 999 eingestellt werden. Bei der kontinuierlichen Übernahme ist keine
> Relativpositionierung zulässig.



Dieser "Hinweis" erscheint mir aber aus mehreren Gründen zweifelhaft:
- Zum einen wird der Parameter p2649 im Telegramm 111 durch das EPosSTW1 ja bedient, wie auch p2653;
- Zum anderen verwendet Siemens im nachfolgenden Beispiel ja selber dieses Telegramm in Verbindung mit MDI und stetiger Übernahme ?? Was ist hier schief gelaufen ??

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tandard&viewreg=WW&objid=20229807&treeLang=de

Würde mich über eine sachkundige Stellungnahme sehr freuen, danke im Voraus!

Gruß, Draco


----------



## zako (7 November 2013)

... das passt zum Telegramm 110.

Mit dem 111 funktioniert es.


----------



## Draco Malfoy (7 November 2013)

zako schrieb:


> ... das passt zum Telegramm 110.
> Mit dem 111 funktioniert es.


Das wäre sehr nice, wenn das so direkt funktionieren würde. Wieso steht dann nur solcher Bullshit inner Doku fragt man sich...
Hast Du es in der laufenden Anwendung mit TLG 111 gesehen gehabt ?


----------



## zako (7 November 2013)

Hallo Draco,

na da haste eine Leiche in der Doku entdeckt . Der EPos hat das Telegramm 111 erst nachträglich erhalten - zuvor hatte man das Telegramm 110 (kommt vom Simodrive) und da war eine stetige Sollwertübernahme im Telegramm nicht vorgesehen.
Im gleichen Handbuch ist auf Seite 647 das Pos_STW1 beschrieben (bit 12 ist für die stetige Sollwertübernahme).

Die stetige Sollwertübernahme wird schon eingesetzt. Es gibt eben Anwendungen, wo die endgültige Zielposition erst während der Fahrt bekannt wird (z.B. man fährt noch über einen Referenznocken und kann dann direkt auf eine neue Absolutposition vorgeben). Jedenfalls bist Du damit sehr flexibel. 

Grüße 
  Zako


----------



## Draco Malfoy (7 November 2013)

Hallo Zako,
vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Ne Leiche inner Doku  auch gut 

Natürlich wenn man diese "Provinienz" (Entstehenungsreihenfolge) der TLGs nicht kennt, gerät man als außenstehender Anwender etwas ins Grübeln. Ich werde mal morgen die Jungs von Siemens damit konfrontieren, daß die doch bitte ein Bestattungskommando loschicken und die Dokumentation bereinigen mögen. Wir haben ja schließlich Jahr 2013 nach Christi, und TLG 111 gibt es ja auch nicht seit gestern, soweit ich weiß. Aber dann bin ich wenigstens beruhigt, daß meine Anwendung funktioniert.


> Es gibt eben Anwendungen, wo die endgültige Zielposition erst während der Fahrt bekannt wird


Ja richtig, da gibt es Einiges, was man damit deutlich einfacher realisieren kann


----------



## Draco Malfoy (8 November 2013)

Laut Siemens-Support ist das wohl keine Leiche, sondern ein Anwenderverständnisproblem. Gemeint ist wohl, daß ich den p2649 nicht statisch im Antrieb mit ner 1 vorbelegen kann, sondern nur eine Profibusquelle angeben, solange ich die Telegrammverschaltung nicht auflöse.


----------

